# sediment in pipes



## killian (Oct 16, 2010)

So when fixing a leaking union connected to my water heater I noticed a bunch of sediment in the supply pipe. I have low water pressure through out the house is there anything I can do to improve this issue? If I get my water tested would that tell me what is clogging the pipes?


----------



## Redwood (Oct 16, 2010)

Are these galvanized pipe we are talking about?


----------



## killian (Oct 17, 2010)

copper.....


----------



## kok328 (Oct 17, 2010)

Your best bet in recovering your water pressure is removing and cleaning the shower heads & aerators.  If you have pressure balancing valves in any of the showers, you might want to take those apart for a good cleaning too.  They won't balance with sediment in them.  Lastly, a good cleaning of the water heater itself would be in order.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 17, 2010)

Dielectric unions are problematic at water heater connections with many water conditions.

Replace them with an 8" brass nipple then connect the copper to that.

That should take care of the corrosion problem at the water heater connection.


----------

